# Spouse Visa Extension FLR(M)



## Swan14 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello,

My wife visa is due to expire in the middle of March, and we are 2.5 years into her 5 year route. I have a few queries, and was wondering if anyone could help. Apologies if the questions have been asked before, I have tried to look through the threads for similar queries.

First of all we are looking to book a premium service appointment, for the extra cost. We did this last time, and it was a really smooth process, so the extra money if worth the reduction of stress involved. When is the best time to book the appointment? Would be as close to her expiration date as possible, I am not sure if the next 2.5 year route starts from the date the extension is granted. If so does that affect future application for citizenship?

Second question is, when we originally applied we were living with my parents, we have since moved out just under a year ago to our own home. I solely own the mortgage as it was much simpler at the time. As evidence do I need to provide anything to show I own the home or is it just standard evidence such as bills in my name?

Third question, for evidence of proof of accommodation, most bills are in my name. I have read that you can generally use the same source of evidence a maximum of three times within the 2.5 years of the 6 pieces required. Would the following items be accepted? For example mail from work detailing a contract, pension letters, joint letter for life insurance, solicitors letters? I have enough bills, bank letters etc to cover myself but was just wondering if those are all accepted along with the multiple bank statements, NHS letters and a utility bill my wife has in her name?

Final question, I have had a bit of an issue with the bank (Natwest) where they messed up delivering a bank statement by post. I will have all 5 other months in the A5 format they send out. However I am now probably going to have to go and get the missing one printed and signed in branch, which from past experience is difficult. I presume they would be ok with 5 originals and 1 non original but signed with an accompanied letter?

Once again apologies if the questions are common. I greatly appreciate the time spent on here to help others, I am already very thankful for all the help I received 2.5 years ago which eased so much stress on my familys mind. 

Kind Regards

Swan14


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

> When is the best time to book the appointment? Would be as close to her expiration date as possible, I am not sure if the next 2.5 year route starts from the date the extension is granted. If so does that affect future application for citizenship?


I'm pretty sure the next period of leave will run from the expiry, rather than having anything to do with the appointment date? It's news to me if not. So you should be able to book now for a premium appointment pretty soon, I think...



> As evidence do I need to provide anything to show I own the home or is it just standard evidence such as bills in my name?


You should be able to get a record from the land registry of your ownership. Recent mortgage statement would also be good. 



> Third question, for evidence of proof of accommodation, most bills are in my name. I have read that you can generally use the same source of evidence a maximum of three times within the 2.5 years of the 6 pieces required. Would the following items be accepted? For example mail from work detailing a contract, pension letters, joint letter for life insurance, solicitors letters? I have enough bills, bank letters etc to cover myself but was just wondering if those are all accepted along with the multiple bank statements, NHS letters and a utility bill my wife has in her name?


the usual advice is that the more 'official' the source, the better. I put my work contracts in my proof of employment section last time.



> Final question, I have had a bit of an issue with the bank (Natwest) where they messed up delivering a bank statement by post. .... I presume they would be ok with 5 originals and 1 non original but signed with an accompanied letter?


Presumably you'll still have a bit of time to get an official one before your appointment?

I'm not an expert at this so I hope you'll get some more experienced replies...


----------



## thehazards (Jan 17, 2017)

Swan14 said:


> First of all we are looking to book a premium service appointment, for the extra cost. We did this last time, and it was a really smooth process, so the extra money if worth the reduction of stress involved. When is the best time to book the appointment? Would be as close to her expiration date as possible, I am not sure if the next 2.5 year route starts from the date the extension is granted. If so does that affect future application for citizenship?


You can book your date (which must be within 28 days of the expiry date of her existing residence permit) up to 6 weeks in advance.



Swan14 said:


> Second question is, when we originally applied we were living with my parents, we have since moved out just under a year ago to our own home. I solely own the mortgage as it was much simpler at the time. As evidence do I need to provide anything to show I own the home or is it just standard evidence such as bills in my name?


There is no requirement to provide any details about the ownership of where you live. It does say "the applicant must provide evidence that there will be adequate accommodation, without recourse to public funds, for the family, including other family members who are not included in the application but who live in the same household" but then doesn't ask for anything.



Swan14 said:


> Third question, for evidence of proof of accommodation, most bills are in my name. I have read that you can generally use the same source of evidence a maximum of three times within the 2.5 years of the 6 pieces required. Would the following items be accepted? For example mail from work detailing a contract, pension letters, joint letter for life insurance, solicitors letters? I have enough bills, bank letters etc to cover myself but was just wondering if those are all accepted along with the multiple bank statements, NHS letters and a utility bill my wife has in her name?


I think everything underlined above is OK - Examples of acceptable items of correspondence:
• Letters or other documents from government departments or agencies, for example HM Revenue and Customs, Department for Work and Pensions, DVLA, TV Licensing.
• Letters or other documents from your GP, a hospital or other local health service about
medical treatments, appointments, home visits or other medical matters
• Bank statements/letters
• Building society savings books/letters
• Council tax bills or statements
• Electricity and/or gas bills or statements
• Water rates bills or statements
• Mortgage statements/agreement
• Tenancy agreement(s)
• Telephone bills or statements


also read: Immigration Rules Appendix FM-SE: family members specified evidence

Also, if she is a non English speaker, there is now the additional A2 test requirement.



Swan14 said:


> Final question, I have had a bit of an issue with the bank (Natwest) where they messed up delivering a bank statement by post. I will have all 5 other months in the A5 format they send out. However I am now probably going to have to go and get the missing one printed and signed in branch, which from past experience is difficult. I presume they would be ok with 5 originals and 1 non original but signed with an accompanied letter.


Yes that's fine...the bank just needs to certify that the copy is a true one and they should have a stamp.


----------



## SJDurrant (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello Swan. 



> First of all we are looking to book a premium service appointment, for the extra cost. We did this last time, and it was a really smooth process, so the extra money if worth the reduction of stress involved. When is the best time to book the appointment? Would be as close to her expiration date as possible, I am not sure if the next 2.5 year route starts from the date the extension is granted. If so does that affect future application for citizenship?


My wife and I are in the same position - her spouse visa expires in mid-March. I was able to book an appointment already using the online form on the website. Becuase I've only posted a handful of times it won't let me post the link but if you search for UKVI Premium Appointment on Google it's pretty near the top of the search results. 



> Second question is, when we originally applied we were living with my parents, we have since moved out just under a year ago to our own home. I solely own the mortgage as it was much simpler at the time. As evidence do I need to provide anything to show I own the home or is it just standard evidence such as bills in my name?


The latest FLR (M) doesn't mention providing any evidence of owning your property. I am planning to submit the land registry and latest mortgage statement but I'm pretty sure its unnecessary. Someone else may correct me here? 



> Third question, for evidence of proof of accommodation, most bills are in my name. I have read that you can generally use the same source of evidence a maximum of three times within the 2.5 years of the 6 pieces required. Would the following items be accepted? For example mail from work detailing a contract, pension letters, joint letter for life insurance, solicitors letters? I have enough bills, bank letters etc to cover myself but was just wondering if those are all accepted along with the multiple bank statements, NHS letters and a utility bill my wife has in her name?


As thehazards already said, these all seem to be okay. Try to make sure they are spread out evenly. I am submitting council tax bills in both of our names (x4), electricity bills in both of our names (x2) and then 2-3x bills in our individual names. This is again probably overkill but I'd rather give them too much than too little.



> Final question, I have had a bit of an issue with the bank (Natwest) where they messed up delivering a bank statement by post. I will have all 5 other months in the A5 format they send out. However I am now probably going to have to go and get the missing one printed and signed in branch, which from past experience is difficult. I presume they would be ok with 5 originals and 1 non original but signed with an accompanied letter?


I actually lost an important statement from Santander and it was for a closed account. They were able to request a new paper bank statement through the post. I would ask NatWest if they can send it again - usually it only takes 5-10 days. If you really can't do this for some reason, the FLR (M) form does say that a non-original that's stamped on every page by the bank (accompanied with a letter verifying its authenticity) is okay too. If I were you though I would call up NatWest now and ask for another copy of the missing statement to be sent to you urgently. 

Good luck with it all!


----------



## Swan14 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you for the replies all, they were exactly what I was looking for and it is greatly appreciated and reduces the stress on our minds.

Good luck to you too SJDurrant!


----------



## thehazards (Jan 17, 2017)

Swan14 said:


> Thank you for the replies all, they were exactly what I was looking for and it is greatly appreciated and reduces the stress on our minds.
> 
> Good luck to you too SJDurrant!


Our application for a second 2.5 year period needs doing by 17 November, so I'm starting to look at everything again and have the 6 week date diarised beforehand. I'm glad I noticed the new A2 language requirement as that would have been an expensive mistake/refusal (3K with my 2 children )

I was also looking ahead to see what kind of form and fees would be needed at the end of the 5 years for Indefinite leave to remain ILR. However, I see nobody is eligible for that until June 2017, so no info is available yet.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Swan14 said:


> My wife visa is due to expire in the middle of March, and we are 2.5 years into her 5 year route. I have a few queries, and was wondering if anyone could help. Apologies if the questions have been asked before, I have tried to look through the threads for similar queries.
> 
> First of all we are looking to book a premium service appointment, for the extra cost. We did this last time, and it was a really smooth process, so the extra money if worth the reduction of stress involved. When is the best time to book the appointment? Would be as close to her expiration date as possible, I am not sure if the next 2.5 year route starts from the date the extension is granted. If so does that affect future application for citizenship?


A couple of possibly relevant posts I just found (though more relevant to ILR than citizenship)



> Don't worry about being in UK exactly for 5 years (60 months) for settlement. Since you can apply for renewal up to 28 days before your 30-month anniversary of entry, you are deemed to have met the first residence requirement, ignoring the missing 28 days. For ILR, you can again apply up to 28 days before 30 months on your second leave, so you can be in effect up to 8 weeks short of the full 5 years, but this is fine and rules take that into account.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/971434-ilr.html



> Just accept the fact that if you apply up to 4 weeks short of 30 months, you are still deemed to have lived the full 30 months, So you can actually be up to 4 weeks x 2 = 8 weeks short of 60 months of UK residence when you apply for settlement, so only 252 weeks. But if you apply after you've been here more than 30 months, say 32 months, you still need to live 30 months (minus up to 4 weeks) in your second period before you can go for settlement. So in this case you have lived in total (32 + 30) /12 x 52 - 4 = 264.67 weeks, so more than 5 years = 260 weeks.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ving-uk/1047242-accumulating-5-years-ilr.html 

We just booked our premium appointment for 26 days before the BRP runs out.


----------

